
Vultr: DigitalOcean Clone - ShaneCurran
http://ww.vultr.com
======
mdasen
If it weren't posted on HN and I found it on the web in general, I'd probably
pass over it. Unlike DigitalOcean, their website doesn't indicate what
virtualization they're using. On the lowendtalk link that amjd provided, they
mention that it's KVM, but there are so many providers offering cheap VPSs
that are oversold using OpenVZ or something. Similarly, lowendtalk mentions
that they're using SSDs, but there's nary a mention of that on their website.
It feels like Vultr bought a ready-made template for a cloud host and put in
their logo.

DigitalOcean's online presence earns a lot of trust. Their website makes clear
what they're offering, the mentions of developers and popular open-source
technologies makes them seem like they know the score, and their ever-
expanding library of how-to guides shows a certain involvement and investment.
Vultr might be a great service, but their website makes it seem like the loads
of cheap, oversold VPS solutions out there who have just bought some dedicated
servers and are renting them out. If they want to combat that perception, they
should be offering information. Their website is buzz-word ready with
"powerful infrastructure" and "high speed performance", but that isn't going
to win over developers. That's like a new database product saying that it
"automatically scales". If you're going to make the claim, you need to explain
how.

------
amjd
Apparently it's owned by Choopa. More details here:
[http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/22347/they-call-it-
digital-...](http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/22347/they-call-it-digital-
ocean-killer-a-cloud-service-from-choopa-constant-https-www-vultr-com)

The design seems heavily 'inspired' by DigitalOcean. Doesn't look very
promising to me as of now.

~~~
davier26
Heavily 'inspired' for sure. I think it's doing them a bit of a disservice
having their site be so similar to DO. An original brand focusing on how they
are different from everyone else targeting devs may be better for them.

------
babo
"Host on 6 Continents" they say but have data centers only at US, Europe,
Japan and Australia.

------
Lilbowwow
Be sure to read the comments here: [https://vpsboard.com/topic/3607-choopa-
sends-out-vultr-to-dr...](https://vpsboard.com/topic/3607-choopa-sends-out-
vultr-to-drown-in-the-digitalocean/)

Looks like several people are reporting cases of this:
[https://vpsboard.com/topic/3607-choopa-sends-out-vultr-to-
dr...](https://vpsboard.com/topic/3607-choopa-sends-out-vultr-to-drown-in-the-
digitalocean/#entry54130)

A new account already had the customer details / data from a GameServer.com
customer. Looks like Vultr is using the same billing database as their other
brand.

David from Choopa provided an explanation in the thread, but it still doesn't
sit easy with me.

------
auganov
DigitalOcean is just a nicely packaged, well-marketed VPS provider. From a
consumer perspective, that is. Isn't "Vultr: another VPS provider" more
appropriate?

~~~
djokkataja
Have a look at Vultr's homepage next to DigitalOcean's:
[http://i.imgur.com/WyEggC9.png](http://i.imgur.com/WyEggC9.png)

The pricing page is similarly copied; "clone" seems appropriate.

------
drcongo
"We'll double your first payment"?!

They'll charge me twice?

------
joliv
So why should I use this over DigitalOcean?

~~~
kordless
I have an issue with this type of question. Given compute moves to commodity,
the only valid answer is 'price'. Granted, things like support and uptime need
to be factored into cost calculations, but given we're moving to more and more
transitional instances this will matter less and less over time.

------
api
Looks nice!

IPv6?

~~~
amjd
Not as of now

------
kseistrup
No reverse DNS, it seems.

------
mbrownnyc
No SSDs?

~~~
amjd
They do have SSDs.

~~~
rpedela
Where does it say that?

~~~
kordless
On the pricing page.

~~~
mooism2
Specifically, in the text under the Intel logo.

